# Current Satellite or Marineland Aquatic LED Lighting System?



## Kr_Treefrog2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello, I've been researching several types of lighting systems to achieve moderate lighting (30-80 PAR) in my 120 gallon 60"x18"x24" tank that will be medium-heavily planted with low and moderate lighting plants. I've narrowed my preferences down to either Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ Fixture for $120, which has lots of display settings that appeal to my inner geek and the ability to change the ratio of white/red/green/blue, or the Marineland Aquatic Plant LED Lighting System w/Timer for $340. The Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ has a rating of 21 PAR at 24", so at least two would be required. I contacted their customer support, and they said that multiple fixtures could be controlled by one remote by placing the infrared sensors together, so all would display the desired setting, but they suggested three fixtures for a 24" deep tank. That's starting to get a bit pricey, but only $20 more than a Marineland Aquatic Plant LED Lighting System. Marineland has a rating of 83 PAR at 24", though they still recommend one system for every 10" of depth. Basically what it boils down to is this:

Does anyone know what the PAR rating of two Current USA Satellite fixtures at 24" is?
Would three Current USA Satellite fixtures really be necessary?
Would one Marineland Aquatic Plant fixture work for my setup or are two needed?

Both are on sale at the moment from Doctors Foster and Smith here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=26107

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24726&rel=1#BVQAWidgetID


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure on the exact par, but I'm growing medium light plants with a single LED+ at a depth of 20 inches. At 24", you may in the low light range with a single unit, but I would think 2 would be sufficient.

If you really want to appease your inner geek, check out my DIY controller for the LED+ that's linked in my signature. We have around half a dozen members running them now and contributing to updating and improving the controller.


----------



## Holmesy (Sep 20, 2013)

*Marineland LED*

This post is mainly to let you know that you can get the Marineland Plant LED (36") on Amazon for $265.

I'm looking at 2 x 36" Marineland plant LEDs for my 125 tank. Anyone got any opinions on this light fixture before I spend the money?

Cheers.


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

I have the marineland plant LED. I have it on my 20g high and it's a lot of par. It doesn't light the entire tank evenly though I think I need to raise it. My plants love it though they grow pretty fast (with pressurized CO2 & EI dry ferts). 

For your inner geek, 3 current fixtures would probably satisfy that better than 1 marineland. It sounds ridiculous, but the Marineland colors can't be adjusted. However the integrated timer is AWESOME!


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

Holmesy said:


> This post is mainly to let you know that you can get the Marineland Plant LED (36") on Amazon for $265.


The OP has a 60" long aquarium. A 36" light isn't near long enough.

Here are my thoughts. I currently have one Satellite LED+ and one Marineland Double Bright LED light on my 55 gallon aquarium and I think it's plenty of light. As soon as I can afford another LED+, I'm getting one to replace the Double Bright. I had been running just the Double Bright for a couple years until I found out about the LED+. Now I have to have them. The things you can do with the LED+ are simply amazing. I especially like the cloud cover settings. This will become even better with the Pro Timer that Current USA is making (should be available in December) so you can set up a schedule of what processes to run during the day, including 15 minute cycles to ramp up and ramp down the light at the beginning and end of each day.

Of course, this does all depend on what you're trying to achieve. With the Marineland Plant LED light, I think you'll be in either the high end of the medium light category or the low end of the high light category. I think this will require the addition of CO2. I'm beginning to think about it for what I have right now as algae is starting to increase. Until now, it had been pretty well under control. It's not horrible, but it has increased a little. Also, with the Marineland, it's either on or off, there is no way I know of to adjust the light level if it happens to be too high. OK, now the case for the LED+. With the two LED+ lights, I think you'll be in the low to middle part of the medium light category. This is a lot easier to deal with from an algae standpoint, plus you will have the ability to adjust the lighting level to what works for you if it is too high. You can also adjust the color of the RGB LEDs to what looks best to you. With the Marineland, you can't adjust these, you have to go with what they've set it at. It does have an integrated timer, though, and that is a plus. I wish they had done that with the Double Bright (and the Single Brights, I own two of those as well for smaller aquariums) because I can't use the moon lights with a timer. To be fair, I can't do that with the LED+ right now either, but that will change. Not so with the Marinelands I have.

OK, I think that about covers my thoughts. I know I haven't used the Marineland Aquatic Plant LED light, but I have done quite a bit of research on it. If you're going for high light, then it's a good light. But I didn't want the added headaches and expense (on top of the already expensive light) that comes with a high light planted aquarium. You may feel otherwise and want it. And if so, I say go for it. But the things the LED+ can do (other than just off and on) is what sold me on it and I love it. Good luck in your decision.


----------

